# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Звуковое,световое,проекцио нное оборудование,музыкальные инструменты в аренду/прокат н

## 8-044-791-08-41

Звуковое,световое,проекцио  нное оборудование,музыкальные инструменты в аренду/прокат на ваши праздники! 

ПРЕДЛАГАЕМ К ВАШЕМУ ВНИМАНИЮ КОМПЛЕКТ ЗВУКОВОЙ-АППАРАТУРУРЫ В АРЕНДУ/ПРОКАТ. 

Возможна аренда как всего комплекта, так и по штучно - каждой интересующей единицы.

Микшерный пульт Behringer Xenyx 1202 FX (4 стерео, 4 моно-канала) или Behringer Xenyx 1622fx,
Вокальные радиомикрофоны (база+2 радиомикрофона или 2 радиомикрофона на 2-х базах), 
Комплект активной акустики S0815A1:subwoofer S115SA+2 satellites S208 (2 активные колонки по 150 Ватт каждая+сабвуфер на 300 Ватт=итого – 600 Ватт), 
Мобильная стойка под акустику, 
Ноутбук Fujitsu-Siemens с фонотекой. 

Также есть в аренду шнуровой вокальный микрофон SHURE SM 58LCE.

ЗВОНИТЕ И ЗАКАЗЫВАЙТЕ ЗАРАНЕЕ НА ЖЕЛАЕМОЕ ЧИСЛО, НАШ ТЕЛ - 80447910841, ПОЧТА - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] . 

При заказе комплекта звуковой-аппаратуры на 2-ое суток и более действуют скидки. 

СВЕТОВАЯ АППАРАТУРА ДЛЯ КАФЕ, РЕСТОРАНОВ И ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ДИСКОТЕК В АРЕНДУ: 

1) СВЕТОВОЙ ЭФФЕКТ - ACME WT-OBT - Многолучевой сканер Orbiter: дихроичный сферический отражатель, вращающийся эффект-фильтр, диск гобо. 
Управление: звуковая анимация. 
Лампа: OSRAM 64653 ELC 24V 250W (PHILIPS 13163 ELC 24V 250W). 
Размеры: 270&#215;192&#215;120 мм. 
Масса: 5,3 кг.. 

2) СТРОБОСКОП ACME BF-750 - cтробоскоп мощностью 750 Вт, регулировка скорости вспышек от пульта или вручную от 1 до 12 вспышек в секунду, лампа Xenon, DMX версия. 

3) ДЫМ МАШИНА SCANIC, 800 Ватт, радиоуправление. 

4) СВЕТОДИОДНЫЙ ПРИБОР ACME LED MATRIX ,

5) МНОГОЛУЧЕВОЙ ЛАЗЕР (зеленый и красный цвет лучей, звуковая активация),

6) ГЕНЕРАТОР МЫЛЬНЫХ ПУЗЫРЕЙ ANTARI B-100,

7) ПРОЖЕКТОР УЗКОНАПРАВЛЕННОГО СВЕТА SCANIC LED MUSHROOM,

8) УЛЬТРАФИОЛЕТОВЫЙ СВЕТОДИОДНЫЙ ПРОЖЕКТОР CHAUVET TFX-UVLED / LED SHADOW,

9) СТОЙКА ПОД СВЕТОВЫЕ ПРИБОРЫ В АРЕНДУ (Прочная стальная световая стойка для мобильного использования. Телескопическая трубка имеет дополнительную фиксацию с помощью шпильки. Возможность размещения до 4-х прожекторов. Поперечная перекладина). 
Параметры - мaксимальная нагрузка: 18 кг. Минимальная высота: 1.5 м. Maксимальная высота: 3.4 м. Maксимальная высота подъёма: 1.5 м. Вес: 8 kg.

10) ПУЛЬТ УПРАВЛЕНИЯ СВЕТОВЫМИ ПРИБОРАМИ CHAUVET OBEY 70 (Универсальный DMX-контроллер для управления динамическими приборами)

11) БЕНЗОГЕНЕРАТОР MAGNUM 2,5 кВатт в аренду-прокат.  


МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЕ ИНСТРУМЕНТЫ В АРЕНДУ-ПРОКАТ: 

1) СИНТЕЗАТОР CASIO CTK 6000 (Современный интерактивный синтезатор с автоаккомпанементом, в котором собраны все наиболее часто встречающиеся функции ЭМИ),

2) СТОЙКА ПОД СИНТЕЗАТОР В АРЕНДУ.


ПЕРЕЧЕНЬ ПРОЕКЦИОННОГО ОБОРУДОВАНИЯ В АРЕНДУ-ПРОКАТ:

Светодиодный проектор и переносной экран на треноге в аренду-прокат на ваши мероприятия!

Идеален для бизнес конференций, переговоров, выставок, проведения караоке и презентаций, для использования в офисе и домашних условиях. Удобный мобильный комплект. 
1) Проектор Samsung SP-H03 (DLP, 800x480, 1000:1, 30 люмен - LED, 30000 часов. ультракомпактный - 0.2 кг, USB, Стереодинамик 1 Ватт, Встроенная батарея, встроенная память, воспроизведение Microsoft Word, Microsoft Excel, Microsoft PowerPoint, файлов форматов PDF, HTML, TXT с USB-носителей и карт памяти Micro SD без конвертации, демонстрация фото, воспроизведение аудио- и видео-файлов с USB-носителей, низкий уровень шума, отуствие необходимости замены лампы, отличная цветопередача),

2) Мобильный экран для проектора на штативе с треногой. Рабочая область 180x180 см. Договорная цена. Доставка! При заказе от 2х суток и более скидка!


Также за отдельную плату возможна доставка аппаратуры к месту вашего мероприятия. 

Возможен как наличный, так и безналичный расчёт!

Тел - 80447910841, почта - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] .

----------

